# help



## Mccrackin (Dec 28, 2012)

hello, i have a greek tortoise and i was wondering what is the best bedding/ subtrate to use for her. i heard many things on what to use and not to use but i want to know the best to use to make sure she is the healthies she can be. 
thanks.


----------

